# What happened to Candace Parker??



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

i don't think I've seen 1 minute of her in a tennesee uniform?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is that the slam dunk chick?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Is that the slam dunk chick?



Yes it is.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Candace tore her ACL up again and has not suited up for a single game. I actually think she red-shirted, so she will have an extra year of eligibility. She has been on the bench for most of the games this season in dress clothes. I even saw Coach Summitt giving her a hug as she went down the bench last night.

It will be interesting to see what she finally brings to that team.


----------



## RockyTop (Apr 4, 2005)

It was decided that Parker would redshirt this season due to a past knee injury.

Here is the link to the press release from the Lady Vols when the decision was made.

http://utladyvols.collegesports.com/sports/w-baskbl/spec-rel/021705aag.html


----------

